# ati2dvag blue screen error



## lugunk (Jul 13, 2009)

when i turn my computer on it tries to boot up but then crashes and i get a blue screen saying that there has been an error with ati2dvag, it says the device driver has been caught in an infinate loop it also had this

stop: 0x000000ea (0x827871f0, 0x82c3f4b0, 0xf8b75cb4, 0x00000001)

i dont know if that means anything but i thought i should write it down anyway. 

if i restart the computer i can run in safe mode with networking and i have been searching for a solution all day but i cant find one. this is the first time this has happened and my computer was working fine last night.

system: Windows XP Professional version 2002 SP3

computer: dell inspiron 5160, intel pentium 4 mobile CPU 1.70GHz, 
512Mb RAM

please help very frustrated at the moment


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Looks like video card driver(Ati ?) corruption

Can you download & reinstall in safemode ?


----------



## lugunk (Jul 13, 2009)

no i need .net framwork to install new driver thing and when i try to install .net framwork i get an error saying verify the package exists and that you can access it, maybe i cant do it in safe mode?


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Is your system restore functioning ?
Can u find a point prior to the corruption ?


----------



## lugunk (Jul 13, 2009)

no system restore doesnt work i have tried to restore to the week and month before it stopped working but neither have helped.


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Yuk.

Unless anyone else has a more "surgical" fix, a Windows REPAIR INSTALL would be my next step.

Google or post back if unsure.


----------



## lugunk (Jul 13, 2009)

when i bought the laptop i didnt get the XP CD with it so im thinking i should just take it to get repaired somewhere..


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

lugunk - sorry for not replying earlier.

As you can get into safe mode, this should be fixable without a repair install - try this :
in safe mode - check in add/remove programs for any and all Ati/graphics card references and uninstall. 
Then go to device manager - expand display adapters and rightclick-uninstall all devices there.
Reboot - windows _should_ reload default adapter, allowing a normal boot.

If this doesn't work - you may need dell recovery discs for your laptop (should not be dear & handy to have anyway) - purchase online- from DELL.

Else you can get a techie to sort it out fopr you, but it will probably cost a fair bit (if it needs a full reinstall for instance) and if you have data on C drive which you MIND losing - that presents extra work.
If you are in UK, London or Oxfordshire, I can personally do this for you, if not shop around for a trustworthy guy/company and agree a FIXED price for the work beforehand - or you could get a bill for a few hundred bucks !

Post back and good luck


----------



## lugunk (Jul 13, 2009)

abbyk said:


> lugunk - sorry for not replying earlier.
> 
> As you can get into safe mode, this should be fixable without a repair install - try this :
> in safe mode - check in add/remove programs for any and all Ati/graphics card references and uninstall.
> ...


so just to be clear if i do this and it doesn't work i will need the recovery discs or are the recovery discs just the next thing to try?


----------

